# FREE Pembrey Rallycross tickets for this weekend



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

As per the title. We sponsor the series so always spread a little love.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=127572


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

might be interested dom , let you know later on today.
sorry dom no go , nice gesture all the same


----------

